# 1912 French Gray Racycle Model 174



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 28, 2021)

Yesterday I assembled this beauty.  I would love to find a Racycle or Miami branded seat for it.  A big thanks to Dave K. for the bike, Todd  @47jchiggins (saddle), Tom Clark for his magic, and Dan L for the Omaha tires with a 1903 patent date.  Does anyone have a better example of this seat mast decal?


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 28, 2021)

Your Racycle is too beautiful to behold, Brant.
Had to poke a pin-hole in a paper plate and peep it .....

Alas ... don't know what to make of the decal.

You are a fortunate son *!!*

patric


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 28, 2021)

Someone asked to see the downtube decal, here is a picture. 
The tires are called “Pagoma” by the Paxton and Gallagher Co. Pat. Nov 7 (or 17), 03 (or 08), Omaha, Neb.


----------



## Jon Olson (Mar 28, 2021)

Your pictures are a work of art! The setting is a perfect back drop. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## catfish (Mar 28, 2021)

Beautiful machine.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 28, 2021)

Look for Exposition images from 1903 on that downturn decal, I would bet you could hit a home run!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 28, 2021)

hoofhearted said:


> Your Racycle is too beautiful to behold, Brant.
> Had to poke a pin-hole in a paper plate and peep it .....
> 
> Alas ... don't know what to make of the decal.
> ...


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 28, 2021)

Ad image from the web


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 28, 2021)

So now the question of the day is.........is this really a 1912 or is it earlier?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 28, 2021)

Maybe 1908.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 28, 2021)

But did they attach that transfer in 1908?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 28, 2021)

Not sure, but the crankset is newer.
Here is the 1904 Crankset.
The Grey paint was popular in 1912.


----------



## Blue Streak (Mar 28, 2021)

Racycle Model 174 was sold in 1912.

From April 2, 1912 issue of _Lebanon Courier and Semi-Weekly Report (Lebanon PA)_




From May 2, 1912 issue of _Altoona Tribune (Altoona PA)_


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 28, 2021)

Nice bike!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 28, 2021)

So I guess they put that 1904 Grand Exposition transfer on later models


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 29, 2021)

I know that many men actually raced on the Racycle so here's a few I have in my archive for fun - ( I have more .. )

Enjoy


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 29, 2021)

bentwoody66 said:


> So now the question of the day is.........is this really a 1912 or is it earlier?






GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Maybe 1908.



This model number and color where not offered until 1912.  Based on the catalogs, Miami changed the model numbers each year as well as the optional colors offered.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 30, 2021)

What a bike, a stunning survivor!


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 30, 2021)

Not to pick nits, but would a racer have had a springer front fork?  Love the original everything else on the bike!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 30, 2021)

mickeyc said:


> Not to pick nits, but would a racer have had a springer front fork?  Love the original everything else on the bike!



Not sure if you are reading all the posts, no where does it say the model 174 is a racer.  The 174 is Racycle's roadster model for that year as Jeff's posts clearly point out.  The spring forks are the Person's Majestic aftermarket offering; this is the reason I decided to use the Person's Majestic special spring seat that has/had an extra spring/swivel point on the underside of the saddle's nose.  This mechanism is partially missing on my example.  The Kelly bars were the standard offering on all Racycle "roadster" models for several model years.


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 30, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Not sure if you are reading all the posts, no where does it say the model 174 is a racer.  The 174 is Racycle's roadster model for that year as Jeff's posts clearly point out.  The spring forks are the Person's Majestic aftermarket offering; this is the reason I decided to use the Person's Majestic special spring seat that has/had an extra spring/swivel point on the underside of the saddle's nose.  This mechanism is partially missing on my example.  The Kelly bars were the standard offering on all Racycle "roadster" models for several model years.
> 
> View attachment 1382580
> View attachment 1382581



And yet all of the pictures used were of racers.....


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Mar 31, 2021)

mickeyc said:


> And yet all of the pictures used were of racers.....



Those racer pictures weren't posted by the originator of this thread.  He clearly said it was a roadster


----------



## Wcben (Apr 28, 2021)

here's a re-creation I did years ago of the "Grand Prize" decal.... take a look at the research folder I posted before... there are images of original decals there... heres a badge I still have:


----------

